# my cages



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

My 3 cages (2 for the boys and 1 for the girls, a 4th one is orderd but has to be made special for me)


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

I see Obviously, Sunshine, Lovely Mysterie, Famous and....all your other great rats :mrgreen: 

Still like your cages 

*denk ik geef het ff een schopje kan de rest ook even wat zeggen  *


----------



## wafflepeep (Jan 20, 2007)

those are awesome cages! i love how you have so many things hanging in it


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

ita amazing.....

did u buy it or make it urself??

is the front part made out of glass????

i need to make a cage for my 2 guinea pigs (the gal may be preggo)
so just searching for ideas


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

I did not made it myself, somebody did that for me.
The hole cage is made out of glass the front (2 doors) can take out so it is easy to clean.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

The cages are lovely, but their seems to be a whole lot of rats in the fourth one. Rats need 2 sq feet of space a piece to be comfortable, wheres yours looks kind of cramped....beautiful cages though!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a question.


Do you ever have any ventilation problems? I see a bit of mesh at the top(I think) but it seems they'd have an ammonia problem(especiallly with so many in a single cage).


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

No i dont i clean them every 2 days.
There is a ventilation (i dont know the word for it in englisch) thing on top and the mess as you calling it is not on that ventilation and one cage has extra ventilation under the doors (and i dont see any diffenrence with my other to cages)
The doors are standing always a littlebit open.

Al lot of people with an open cage cleam them once a week (ore less) and i do that 3-4 times 

Normaly are there ca 15 (10-15) rats in one cage but when i have kittens than a lot more for some weeks (and some males who are not so friendly to the kittens move that time to an other cage)
And if you use the space is wisely than is 1-2 rats more no problem, and i think i used the space wisely


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

ameliaflame said:


> The cages are lovely, but their seems to be a whole lot of rats in the fourth one. Rats need 2 sq feet of space a piece to be comfortable, wheres yours looks kind of cramped....beautiful cages though!


first my rats are very comfortable (first cage on the picture can hold 19 rats and there are 13 in it, the second also 19 rats 13 rats normaly and some kittens who are leaving when they are 5-6 weeks, the third cage can hold 12 and there are 16 in it (3 of them are visitors who stayed here for to weeks so normaly 13 rats) so the are not cramped and the have there 2 sq feet of space.
I have a lot of extra space created with all the things i put in my cages so the are verry hapy.
I dont know witch fourth cage you mean i have 3 cages at this moment not 4.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Blazed-Amigos said:


> No i dont i clean them every 2 days.
> and the mess as you calling it is not on that ventilation


i think you have misread the previous post just a bit. s/he said "mesh" a type of square wiring in reference to ventalation. i do not see a mess and i doubt s/he did either. 

i'm sorry if people are coming off on the offensive, or seem to be. i think they just want to know more about your cage and are showing concern for things that they can't see in the picture. 

i've seen similar questions to other posts with pictures of their cages. perhaps a good rule of thumb when posting pictures of cages (for everyone's future reference) to avoid such matters would be to give a bit of a discription of them with size, maxium capacity, the requirements to keep such a cage clean and perhaps materials used in making it if it's a built cage. 

you're cages are rather unusal in the rat world (at least i haven't seen anything quite like them) but very beautiful. i wish i could manage to get cages built for me like that. though being the size they are i imagine that they take some time cleaning them all. 

and if i'm not mistaken you were saying that you were getting another cage specailly made for you. where do you get these cages made and how much do they cost? are they willing to sell to other non-breeder people? how do they hold the glass panes in? what is the material used to hold the glass in? i can't tell if it's metal or painted wood from the pictures. how do the doors open? i didn't see any hinges...


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

oke my englisch is not so good that i understand everything you say and ask but i'm trying to answer and when i forgot something ask again.

I live in the netherlands and this cages are made specially for my by a man who made this kind of cages spicial for people who have snakes and that kind ore animals

I think that when this cages can be sent to an other country is is verry expensive

The 2 biggest cages where 175 euro each, the third cage whas 225 euro

Here in Holland are this cages as unusal as in your country, but because whe have cats (and it happent once that the pull of a peace of the tail from a kippen because that whas hanging out of the cage.
Â½ year after that theykilled a hole litter and the mum and that whas enough for me so i wanted a cage where the rats where save for the cats and so i came to this idea.


The doors fell in a rails made of verry hard plasticI can pusch the doors to the right and the left and when i'm going to clean the cages i take them out(you can lift them a little bit up en take them out) 

minimum time i need to cleam them is 1 hour each and that 3-4 times a week


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

How much did those cost you?? I breed my babies (as well as mice) and they sort of pay for themselfs. I'd love to get bigger cages but i think spending $90.00 on a 4 story that isn't even that big or spacious is too much money. However urs lok perfect.


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

â‚¬ 250,- / 300,- for this size


----------

